# General > Biodiversity >  Yearling Seal Gathering.

## Seabird

Went to Sannick Bay to see how the seal gathering was progressing I counted at Least 80 Grey Seals in the small sandy Bay, playing just off shore. The seals will come ashore when there are less people wandering the area and engage in their first attemps at propergation. This event occurs every year from late August to mid October.
What i saw today and photographed beggers believe. I think even the seals were astonished when this pair started tossing lead weights, fish baited hooks towards them. I'm not sure if the law would class this has reckless endangerment of a protected marine mammal.



Colin
Caithness-sea-watching

----------


## Gronnuck

A man is arrogant in proportion to his ignorance. Man's natural tendency is to egotism. Man, in his infancy of knowledge, thinks that all creation was formed for him.
(Edward George Earle Lytton Bulwer-Lytton)

----------


## Dadie

Mum and Dad thought there was 100+ seals there last weekend.

----------


## Seabird

Picture taken this morning (Sunday)




Colin

----------


## starfish

where about is this would love to see it

----------


## Kenn

Beggars belief that people could be so stupid, have already ranted about this in previous years.
Wonder who owns the approach to the bay and whether they would allow notices to be put up for a few weeks asking people not to disturb the seals?

----------


## Seabird

Under the New Marine Bill it is an offence to disturbe Seals at an haul out site. Trouble is the haul out sites have to be registered and at this moment in time the single wildlife crimes officer at Thurso police Station probably has to much on his plate to enforce that legislation.
The Highland Rangers did place a sign at Sannick one year because of a pup on the beach and the sign was gone within a week. With so many access point any signs would be easly missed or that would be the excuse used.
The local farmer at times used to lock the gate to keep his sheep seperated, needless to say the lock was broken off, so he tried fitting a small gate for people to access the beach on foot, this made very little difference not only was the gate lock broken but also the small gate. 
I'm afraid there are to many people out there who only think about their pleasure with no concern about the wildlife or other peoples property. It's so sad the way the world is going.

----------


## Kenn

Well I will rant and rave about the way that folk have a disdain for the wild life............it is what makes the county so special and if enough of us are prepared to stand up and be counted we might manage to make a difference.

----------


## Gronnuck

> Well I will rant and rave about the way that folk have a disdain for the wild life............it is what makes the county so special and if enough of us are prepared to stand up and be counted we might manage to make a difference.


Well I'm often out and about with my camera and long lens and won't hesitate to use it to gather evidence should the need arise.

----------


## Seabird

Just a few more pics from Sunday showing what the seals are doing. For the young seals it's foreplay, because of the young users i wont show the explicit pic.








Colin

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Great shots!  I was watching them for about 45 minutes on Monday morning (had to drop husband off at Wick airport for the 7am flight) and counted about 150.  Haven't gone through the pics yet though.

----------


## Kenn

Question..........we were at Brough Harbour in the week and were surprised by the number of atlantic greys that were hauled out, would these be males, young females as to the best of my knowledge this is not a pupping area?

----------


## Seabird

At least 3 weeks to go before the main Grey Seal pupping starts and most are found on the east coast of Caithness with quite a few found around the Island of Stroma.  Grey pups however can turn up on any beach and that is why dog walkers need to be vigilent and give the little whitecoats a wide birth to avoid stress to both pup and mother. Any physical contact with a pup may change it's smell and this can lead to the mother abandoning the pup.
Grey seals don't start pupping until the age 3-5 years, so there will be a good number of non breeding seals about.
Hope thats helpful Lizz

Colin
Caithness sea watching.

----------


## smithp

legislated access? -  I'm an angler and agree the lads fishing are stupid to throw leads out into that density of seals , apart from the fact they will catch now't amongst that lot! I've no problem with closing access to breeding grounds down for a few weeks in October. I think you would be far better trying to highlight the need to stay away from the seals on the main forum or the groat rather than legislations that can't be regulated.

----------


## jac1791

What amazing photos!  And why would those 2 men try fishing there----  don't they realise if the seals are there the fish are long gone!

----------

